# pub stopover



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I tried to load the wild camping spots data base, but it wasn't available. I'm not very 'techy' so maybe its me.

Can anyone help? We want to do a pub stopover in west sussex, maybe arundel, or anywhere really, for this saturday night, so that we can get to portsmouth historic dockyard early on sunday. We wouldn't mind a campsite or a cl with a good pub nearby ( decent beer & food, please?).

Can anyone tell me, is ot worth paying £30 to join the pub stopver scheme? I'm not able to access the lit of sites without joining, and I'm reluctant to pay out without knowing what I'll get for my money>


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have recommended to a couple of people on here a place in Arundel; - find the castle car park (mill road - by the river bridge), then go along mill rd There's free parking all down there to the wildfowl trust (often seen 'vans parked overnight)- probably about a mile down the road. just beyond the lake (to your left) there's some parking tucked away on the right, quiet spot for overnight.
The Black Rabbit pub is about 1/4 mile beyond that, and if you talk nicely to them you may be able to park overnight in their car park (past the front of the pub - well tucked away! Good food (even if it's a chain).

As for the pub stopovers - seems alot to pay for something most landlords would be pleased to do for the price of a meal / few drinks.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

There is also The White Horse at Graffham. Motorhome friendly--Tel 01798-867331.
They also do nice beer!!!
BrianM


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Not at Arundel but we stayed at a lovely CS called Kia Ora Nursery in Nutbourne, a few miles west of Chichester. Sea view over Chichester Harbour, two or three pubs in walking distance and if I remember right they were all "proper" pubs serving decent ale. Also a cracking farm shop just down the road and a small supermarket so all your needs are covered  

I think it was around £9 a night including EHU.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is that still there? Been a few times from the CCC site. The other one had been turned into a "bistro" type place, not a village local any more.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Mike
If that's the White Horse you are on about it must be a couple of years since I was there last.
A few beers and overnight in the carpark.
BrianM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think the other one is called the Foresters


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Port Solent just outside Portsmouth.

Massive car park-security staff who are accommodating.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I too tried to get a list of the Pub sites from the Motorhome Stopover scheme website without success.

I sent an e-mail requesting the list before I would consider joining, and they kindly sent me a pdf listing them all.

Apparently there are 380 at present, and I must admit it is tempting as 3 or 4 Pub stops per year would about pay for the subs.

IS anyone a member yet?

Paul


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> IS anyone a member yet?


Where've you been Paul? :wink:

If you do a search you'll find there's been many discussions on here.
For me (and some others) it's an unnecessary expense when experience has shown that pub landlords seems to be quite accommodating if there's a need to stay overnight after a bevy or two.

Plus there are lists somewhere of pubs which allow it without a subscription.

For others it was tried and not continued.

Some joined and may still be members.

Down to personal preference

You may want to share your email list with those who may be interested....or has Mr Bird placed a veto on that? :lol:


----------

